# hiding spots?



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

hey guys i was wondering how i can create more hiding spots in my fish tank.
or make my fish less aggressive which is very much impossible. im willing to try anything though, my fish all are turning against eachother. they are all ganging up on other fish. and i need large and small hiding places. any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

first off what kind of fish do you have? you might beable to add more plants, rocks and caves in your tank, cichlid stones look nice too but they can tend to be a bit pricey but i think they're worth it


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i have 3 cichlids and a pleco in my 60 gal. and my oscar is quite a bit smaller than my yellow lab and jack dempsey and im a little worried about the oscar spending the night with these "monsters" i know i know my tank is crowded but i do a lot of water changes and vaccuming. i have a rock against the wall, a cave, a clay pot, and skull, aand some plants. im really worried about his safety for the night so i need to make more hiding spots asap.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

i need help fast, my oscar is laying on the bottom of the tank super tired from all of the running around


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

you could always get a divider and section off part of the tank untill you get him a new home or untill he's big enough to fend for himself, thats the fastest and easiest way to fix that for the moment

also im pretty sure that the yellow lab you have wont last long with the dempsy and the oscar..


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

really? my jack and him are best buds. they swim around with eachother and they dont fight at all. a divider can help but im nervous i wont give enough space for the other fish, and i dont wanna section of 3 parts of the tank so they wont fight.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

i just said that because the rule of thumb is to not mix S.A. cichlids with African ones but thats just a rule of thumb lol, i've seen stranger combo's of fish that shouldntve gotten together but did, and sectioning it off would only be a temp. solution untill he gets a bit bigger, if the aggresion doesnt subside at all then you'd most likely have to get him another tank or turn him over to somone else..


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

alright. well thanks for the help. im going to a lfs tomorrow and getting more hiding spots.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your oscar will eventually need a bigger tank anyway. You have been told this many times that this combo won't work in that size of tank. I feel the only way your going to learn is when you end up with a tank with one fish left.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

thats my guess.. that jack dempsy will most likely kill everything else..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

37tall said:


> i know i know my tank is crowded but i do a lot of water changes and vaccuming.


All this does is address the potential water quality problems and nothing else. Tank size recommendations are based more on how the fish acts in confined spaces and general size the fish gets to. How mcuh waste they produce has very little to do with it. When you go outside whatever the generally known norms are, fish can act out of character, get more territorial, etc..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Waterchanges will help the water quality,sure,but its like stuffing a dog in a closet and expecting him not to chew your shoes.


----------

